# carolina Dart Frogs at Repticon Raleigh 6/27 & 28



## jcgso (Oct 10, 2008)

We will be vending at Repticon Raleigh 6/27 & 28. We have not done a show for a few months, so we have a huge number of frogs available. Froglets, juveniles, sub-adults, adults and sexed pairs. Dendrobates, Phylobates and Pumilios available. Aside from our usual supplies and new vivariums, we will have a few used vivs, priced from only $35 to $65.00.
Just a small sample of available frogs:
1 male Eldorado
1 male bastimentos
2 caucheros
UE southern variabilis
azureus, cobalts, citronellas, yellowheads
auratus ( green, blue, super blue), bicolors
leucomelas


----------



## jcgso (Oct 10, 2008)

Also found some UE southern variabilis adults, some vents, a male azureus and proven pairs of azureus, auratus and leucomelas to bring to Raleigh.


----------

